# Concerns about giving rats run of a room, urine in carpet



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

My two boys have been with me almost three weeks now, LOVE THEM! they are getting more comfortable with their out of cage time, mainly they have stayed up high, the top of their cage, onto my desk, climbing a ladder UP top a second cage that has a hammock, etc.
Today was the first time they chose to crawl DOWN out of the cage door and ended up on my bedroom carpet.
It is my intention to keep them IN this room, its a large room and no matter where they get to, I can move whatever is around to get them out if needed. But I'm worried about piddling on my carpet, its not like I've ever even seen either of them pee in the cage( and I stare at them close up ALOT!) but of course they will pee on the carpet and I wont be able to tell where, and I'm fearful of my room becoming unpleasnat with the smell of pee trapped in the carpet.
the raisens i dont mind, i can see them and pick them up, but Im really concerned about urine.
They seem to like to do their business when in their main cage on the substarte provided which is Oxbow meado grass, the other cages they run around to and from have Carefresh and I seriously havent even seen any urine OR pee in either of those cages.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They will pee on the carpet, they may also chew and pull up the loops if left there for extended periods of time. Unless you want to be steam cleaning your carpet every two days, I would seriously consider installing hardwood flooring. You won't regret it and it makes it super easy to clean up after them with a disinfectant wipe.


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

im a renter! the whole apartment is fake hardwood floor aside from my bedroom, is it fair to make them have their out of cage time confined to the 'rat village' i have made them, all above floor level?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats fine yeah. You could buy and old rug and make a pen around it, and then the rug could be washed. Or put down old blankets when they are playing but you'd still have to steam clean the carpets occasionally. I bought one of those carpet cleaners the little green machine lol. Works really well.


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I bought discount fleece throws from joanne's for like five dollars each. They're pretty large blankets. I use them to cover my rug and it works well. And a lot cheaper than hardwood flooring


----------

